# Missing Parts



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

I purchased a mitchell 302. It is on good cosmetic condition with no rust. I went to see if it worked and it didn't. I got it open and it looks like it's missing 2 parts. One part that goes near the axle that goes up and down with the part that has a little small bump in which it fits Into the missing part near the axle. Does a tone know where I can get these 2 parts


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Might wanna try PompanoJoe or OceanMaster. That would my guess for fastest and closest.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Addicted2Fishing said:


> I purchased a mitchell 302. It is on good cosmetic condition with no rust. I went to see if it worked and it didn't. I got it open and it looks like it's missing 2 parts. One part that goes near the axle that goes up and down with the part that has a little small bump in which it fits Into the missing part near the axle. Does a tone know where I can get these 2 parts


 Check with pompano joe @ 850-516-2409. 
Or ocean master (keith) @ 850-712-1650.
If for any reason they don't have what you need,try Cajun creations on the forum. Last I heard he had a few spare mitchells he was parting out.. good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I've got 'em...850-516-2409. In Gulf Breeze.


----------



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm located in Georgia. How much are you asking for the parts? Would it be best for me to post a picture to make sure that's what I'm missing.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Yes post a picture and Joe or I will get you hooked up.


----------



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

Here's a pic


----------



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

Along with me believing im missing parts, my drag doesn't make any noise


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Well, the planomatic gears are there. Might want to replace them with a crosswind cam. The crosswind block is on the other side, but I can clearly see it under the planomatics. There should be "C" clips on both side of the crosswind block, really small, but essential to hold the block in place. Looks dry as a bone, but I don't see any parts that are missing. You said it doesn't work...what exactly doesn't work?


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Sometimes when people upgrade the drag on these, they take the click spring washer out of the drag stack. I've also seen them break. Either one would explain the lack of noise.


----------



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

How much would the click spring washer be and whats it look like? The picture was taken as I was cleaning the old grease out of the reel to put new grease in. Also, once I get the spring washer can someone show me in which order they go?


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I'll give you a click spring. Why don't you bring it by and we'll make sure everything is right? If you're determined to DIY, search for Mitchell Fishing Museum or mitchellparts.com and go by the schematic.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Try turning the top part (rotor) and see if it spins freely just like you have it in the picture. If it spins freely good. Now turn the main gear on the other part and see if it spins freely. Turn the lever on the other side so the gear will spin in either direction. Let us know please..


----------



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

I wouldn't have a problem sending it to you to have you look it over and put in the click spring. The main gear spins both ways. The thing I bellibe is the rotor spins freely


----------



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

Is it good or bad?


----------

